# Alvo



## Ediroa

¡Hola!
Dándole muchísimas vuelta a ese término en mi traducción, no consigo la adecuada.

Está relacionado con unas escuchas telefónicas hechas por la policía y se dividen en sesiones, pero esas sesiones se agrupan el _alvos _que están numerados, y no sé si simplemente se refiere al número de cinta de cassette en la que quedan registradas o al número de registro.

Os dejo el contexto:
- "prova documental constante das escutas insitas nas sessões 191 e 22 do alvo 22742"

¡Gracias!


----------



## Vanda

Tem todo o jeito de ser a numeração seja lá do que for: da fita, do arquivo, etc.


----------



## spielenschach

alvo - rótulo, título, legenda?

Dic ac:

alvo - tábua ou parede branca onde os romanos escreviam leis, avisos... para conhecimento público.


----------



## Ediroa

spielenschach said:


> alvo - rótulo, título, legenda?
> 
> Dic ac:
> 
> alvo - tábua ou parede branca onde os romanos escreviam leis, avisos... para conhecimento público.




Qué bueno, creo que has dado en el clavo.

¡Muchísimas gracias!

Gracias a ti también, Vanda.


----------



## spielenschach

*Felizmente que no di una en el clavo y ciento en la herradura*

*Salud*


----------



## Carfer

"Alvo(s)" = persona(s) escuchada(s).
'Alvo' significa 'blanco' en castellano. El 'blanco' tiene un numero (en este caso 22742) para disfrazar, para mantener secreta, su identidad. Las sesiones son también numeradas (una sesión (sessão) es, obviamente, un periodo de escucha, que suele responder fisicamente a una cinta). Insita es lo mismo que inserida (ambas palabras existen en castellano con el mismo sentido).
Espero que te sirva de algo.

Carfer


----------



## dorador

*Olá! E que há alguém que me pode ajudar? Trata-se da mesma palavra, mas aplicada numa frase diferente. Estou a traduzir as legendas dum filme, pois isto e o meu "hobby", e assim apareceu a frase que não me ficou clara: *
*"foi um dos alvos..." *
*No google apareceu muitas vezes a mesma frase, mas cada vez e independente e não me diz nada. *
*Poderia ser "fue uno de los blancos..." em Espanhol ("target" em Inglês o "das Ziel" em Alemão)? *
*Obrigado! *


----------



## spielenschach

Não sei, mas nos filmes, principalmente de gangsters, aparece muito o "alvo" como a pessoa a abater.
Por exemplo, ontem vi um filme que relatava o asassinato de J. F. Kennedy em Dallas e quando os executantes peparavam a acção falavam constantetemente no "alvo" que era, neste caso, o presidente a abater.


----------



## Ediroa

Carfer said:


> "Alvo(s)" = persona(s) escuchada(s).
> 'Alvo' significa 'blanco' en castellano. El 'blanco' tiene un numero (en este caso 22742) para disfrazar, para mantener secreta, su identidad. Las sesiones son también numeradas (una sesión (sessão) es, obviamente, un periodo de escucha, que suele responder fisicamente a una cinta). Insita es lo mismo que inserida (ambas palabras existen en castellano con el mismo sentido).
> Espero que te sirva de algo.
> 
> Carfer



¿Así que un "alvo" podría ser algo así como un testigo protegido?

Gracias


----------



## dorador

Spielenschach e Ediroa: 
Muito obrigado, amigos! 
Como o tinham ja explicado, acho que será exactamente isso-"blanco" em Espanhol, ja que trata-se do filme "Right At Your Door", onde há varias exploções na cidade de LA, cujo "alvo" poderia ser a multitude de pessõas, que vão para o trabalho. 
Entrei por primeira vez, mas acho, que aquí é um foro exelente. 
Muito obrirgado outra vez, Spielenschach! 
¡Muchísimas gracias y a ti, Ediroa! 
Que tenham um exelente dia!


----------



## Carfer

¿Así que un "alvo" podría ser algo así como un testigo protegido?

Gracias 

De ordinario los 'alvos' son personas sospechosas de haber cometido un crímen. En cuanto a los testigos protegidos no suele haber necesidad de escucharlos porque ya colaboran con la policía. Puede que lo sean, claro, si siguen manteniendo contactos con los sospechosos. E incluso puede que cualquiera sea escuchado si acaso contacta o es contactado por un sospechoso que está siendo investigado. Ese es uno de los motivos por los cuales las personas escuchadas son identificadas por numeros. Las escuchas son, obviamente, secretas y, caso el juez instructor no aprecie actividad criminal, las cintas son borradas. Si hay sospecha de crímen, no se desvela la identidad de los inocentes que hayan sido inadvertidamente implicados en las escuchas (siguen siendo sólo un numero). Qué mundo raro, no?
Buen trabajo

Carfer


----------



## Ediroa

Muchísimas gracias Carfer por tus explicaciones, son buenísimas.



Hola a todos y perdón por el tostón,
aclarar que finalmente descubrí a qué se refería mi "alvo". 

El "alvo 22742" se refiere a un número de teléfono, así que me imagino que en vez de estar repitiéndolo, le asignan un número ficticio, que me supongo que es más fácil y más rápido de identificar, y con menos números.

Pues nada más.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Luzbelito_77

Hola, yo tengo una pregunta respecto a la misma palabra pero en otra frase:

"Que eu deva desistir por causa de um louco que se acha alvo da minha ficção"

Es de la película "O misterio da Estrada de Sintra", y el contexto de esa frase es algo así como una discusión acerca de un conde de "meia tigela" (media calaña, no es así?) que está en contra de que el escritor (quién dijo la frase mencionada) publique su libro. 

No le encuentro sentido a la palabra "alvo". Si alguien me lo puede descifrar muchas gracias!

Saludos!


----------



## Fer BA

Alvo, blanco, como ya ha señalado Carfer.

..por causa de un loco que se cree blanco de mi ficcion..


----------



## Luzbelito_77

Muchas gracias!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Fer BA said:


> Alvo, blanco, como ya ha señalado Carfer.
> 
> ..por causa de un loco que se cree *blanco de mi ficcion*..


Esa es la traducción exacta y que se encaja bien en la frase, pero para mejor entendimiento del texto yo usaría *motivo de mi ficción...*


----------



## Fer BA

Sí, completamente de acuerdo, _blanco_ es una palabra que, al menos en Argentina, no es usada para definir el _Fin u objeto a que se dirigen deseos o acciones_ (DRAE acepción #15) y que es, a veces sustituida por _objetivo _(que también genera una gran cantidad de ambigüedades) y la mayor parte de las veces es sustituida por el término inglés _target._


----------

